# Franz Ignaz Danzi



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Franz Danzi, in full Franz Ignaz Danzi, (born June 15, 1763, Schwetzingen, Baden [Germany]-died April 13, 1826, Karlsruhe), the most important member of a German family of musicians of Italian ancestry. Although Danzi was a prolific composer of operas, church music, lieder, symphonies, and concerti, it is for his chamber music, particularly for woodwind ensemble, that he is best known.

Danzi studied the cello with his Italian-born father, and by age 15 he was playing in the famous Mannheim orchestra. In 1790 he married the singer Margarethe Marchand, with whom he toured successfully as a conductor. At his wife's death in 1800 he retired, but in 1807 he accepted the appointment of kapellmeister in Stuttgart, where he supported and influenced the work of the much younger Carl Maria von Weber. He went to Karlsruhe to fill a similar post in 1812.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 132040




These are wonderful recordings.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Here are two recordings of cello concetos composed by Franz Danzi played by Thomas Blees, a cellist whom I know personnally.


----------

